

A faster Web server: ripping out Apache for Nginx - owlmusic
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/11/a-faster-web-server-ripping-out-apache-for-nginx.ars

======
X4
Nginx is nice, I also use it on production, I heard lots of good things about
Lighttpd too and spent some days tweaking both. With Lighttpd I was getting
near similar results in much less time than it took me to optimize Nginx. I
didn't forget to tune sysctl.conf, which helped to get 28k req/s with Nginx
and about 24 req/s with Lighttp on a XEN VPS with 512MB RAM and 4xIntel(R)
Xeon(R) CPU L5520 @ 2.27GHz.

I am curious what his results would be when he used higher concurrency. I used
this 100byte benchmark (ab is single threaded, that's why weighttp is better):

ab -n 1000000 -c 1000 -k "<http://example.org/100.html>

weighttp -n 1000000 -c 1000 -t 4 -k "<http://example.org/100.html>

Anyway I think this benchmark isn're representative. He benchmarked a random
sized static file only. Instead of using 100byte, a 1kb file and a simple
hello world php. Why a simple hello world php example? Because that's the
lightest examples that you do and it can show you the upper limit easier than
a full-blown example. Of course having a benchmark of a full-blown example
like a CMS, or eCommerce system woudn't harm either.

Here you find a much better and more trustworthy benchmark that actually
compares different web servers and doesn't just blame apache.
[http://nbonvin.wordpress.com/2011/03/24/serving-small-
static...](http://nbonvin.wordpress.com/2011/03/24/serving-small-static-files-
which-server-to-use/)

I tried G-WAN myself on the same machine and I got about 65723 req/s, enough
power.

